
An analysis of a worst-case scenario password database reveals patterns - pavel_lishin
https://www.unix-ninja.com/p/Password_DNA
======
ColinWright
This is just ridiculous - if you want me to read something, don't print it in
light grey on barely lighter grey:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/GreyOnGrey.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/GreyOnGrey.png)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Odd, doesn't look like that to me:
[http://i.imgur.com/wREiKKE.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/wREiKKE.jpg)

Version 51.0.2704.103 (64-bit) on OS X 10.10.5

~~~
ColinWright
I'm using Firefox 47.0 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. That was an untouched (apart from
clipping to size) screen-shot.

This is the thing about wonderfully complex, beautifully crafted, responsive
themes - can you really be sure they look the same to others as they look to
you? For me, it's just completely unreadable.

Just to add, I also find the image you've posted very hard to read.

